# Buckeye Burl



## woody350ep (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, in the midst of my self-destructing chaos of a vase I am constructing, I managed to make my best pen yet, IMO.  It is a Buckeye Burl I snatched outta the pen swap.  This sucker had a MAJOR surprise.  As you can see in the pics, there is a knot on the lower barrel.  When I just got it to round, I felt it to check it out.  It felt funny.  Turned the lathe off and saw the tube.  This knot was hanging on to this tube with some freak strength or something.  It was as though someone somewhere KNEW the struggles I have been having this week and had some mercy on me lol.  Anyhow, I did what I think was the right thing.  It worked either way.  I grabbed some of the shavings/dust that had been created laying on the ways and put a glove on.  Squeezed some CA into the pile of dust and made kind of a slurry.  I then pushed it into the voids and let them dry for a bit.  Turned them down and it was solid.  Lucky for me this is a burl and you wouldn't know up from down.  Otherwise, I'm sure it would've stuck out like a sore thumb.

My best fit thus far, by far.  My best finish without a doubt in my mind.  And, I just love this pen.

It is a gift from my fiancee to her uncle for the same gift exchange I am making this other piece of crap for lol.  He is a big-time union guy around here, and has a desk to work at.  She figured he would be able to appreciate and enjoy a writing instrument such as this.  So, without further ado.  I present my Buckeye Burl Black Ti Cigar.

Comments/critiques please.

P.S.  Anyone know if I can put something like a gel ink refill in this, and would any parker style gel refill work?  Thanks.


----------



## Nickfff (Dec 17, 2008)

Jason,
That finish looks great. Yes, you can put a gel in that. Any parker refill work. Anthony Turchetta aka Penworks has some nice Visconti gel refills that would work that write very nice.

Nicholas Frederick


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd say you've been working on your finish :biggrin:

Looks good! BEB is great stuff.. never know what you're going to turn down to..


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautiful chuck of wood, nice save.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a remarkable looking pen. You did a great job! That finish is Amazing!!!


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 17, 2008)

Outstanding!  One of my favorite woods to play with.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Grizz (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW that is an outstanding pen. Nice fit and finish and the blank is a gem. Sometimes things just have a way to work out. Thanks for showing.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice work and great finish! What kind of finish did you use? It looks to be about an inch deep - my compliments! 

Buckeye burl is the BEST, though it can also be the most challenging. It gives you plenty of practice filling in voids and blow-outs. I usually fill with the shavings, have used turquoise, brass filings, shavings from other woods - some guys use old coffee grounds.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 18, 2008)

Great lookin pen and that finish is perfect!


----------



## george (Dec 18, 2008)

Great work. Those burls looks so attractive, doe they are sometimes hard to work. Very nice finish.


----------



## dabull24 (Dec 18, 2008)

great work...im curious of how you finished it too.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful pen, excellent finish and the marriage of blank and plating is perfect!


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful pen. You did an outstanding job.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dang, Jason, I think you finally got the idea of how to turn pens! :wink:  That is a beautiful cigar pen.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 18, 2008)

Really nice wood and a super finish.  Great job!


----------



## mwildes (Dec 18, 2008)

Incredible.  Any tips on that perfect finish?  Awesome!


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW!  Very nice.  The finish is really great.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 18, 2008)

Very good work Jason . Nice fnish and photo too !


----------



## tim self (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, I've made a few BEB pens but none look that nice.  Wonderful finish too!


----------



## TowMater (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the comments.  The finish is 8 coats Med CA.  I use a modifiied method of DJ's that was referred on another posting here a while ago.  I turn to size using mandrel-less and calipers for dimensions.  I then sand from 220-12000MM.  Apply CA using paper towel and hitting with accelerator between coats.  Then MM from 1500-12000 and 2 apps of Meguiars PlastX.  I'd say the whole finish takes less than 10 minutes.  I am still lacking in the turning area, so that takes most of my time right now.  I am getting better at it.  I think this was about the 25th or so I have done.  Thanks again.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 18, 2008)

Whale of a finish on that one. It looks awesome. The cigar is one of my favorites and I love the buckeye burl. Awesome job on that pen.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice save on the buckeye!  Your fit and finish look great.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 18, 2008)

Super, super finish, a beautiful blank, and great work on the fit. Have to say that's one of the absolute BEST CA finishes I've seen anywhere, from anyone!!! Well done!


----------



## erbymcbrayer (Dec 18, 2008)

That my friend is an awsome pen,beautiful artistic skill went into making this pen.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pen Jason, Some how just looking at BEB you know it's going to put up a wicked fight, but you whipped the dickens out of that one and the finish is excellent, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## grub32 (Dec 21, 2008)

Its very well done on all aspects. 

Grub32


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 21, 2008)

Beautiful pen.  Buckeye is one of my favorites and you really pulled a heavy duty shine on that baby!


----------



## AlexL (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Woody, that is one beatuiful pen! The finish is great.

I use Parker gel refils from Staples or Office Depot and they work great


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys

Yeah Alex, that's what I got from Office Max.  We are giving him the original as well in case he wants that instead.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 22, 2008)

woody350ep said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Yeah Alex, that's what I got from Office Max.  We are giving him the original as well in case he wants that instead.



Good move. Although most everyone seems to like the way a gel refill will
lay down ink, if anyone needs to use them on carbonless copies they don't
work so well. Too much ink?


----------



## Rcd567 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well,
You can quit making pens now.  You've made the perfect pen and you'll never be able to better this one.  (duh)

I can only hope to accomplish something close.

Good work.


----------



## YORKGUM (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Don Farr (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW! That is probably one of the most beautiful pens I have ever laid eyes on. I wish I could get that great of a finish on mine.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 8, 2009)

Jason, the pen looks great. I'll be darned if more often than not, Buckeye Burl has some kind of knot or void that just LOVES to play peekaboo with the barrel. I get mine stabilized and it STILL does it all the time. It drives me nuts, but it's like when your kid throws a tantrum in the mall at Christmas and makes you want to pull your hair out, then after all the work is done you get to see them on Christmas morning and it's all worthwhile. This is the relationship I feel with Buckeye Burl!!!! It drives me crazy working with it but when it all comes together it makes me want another one!!!!


----------



## Dagwood (Jan 8, 2009)

Buckeye Burl.... The other marble.

Awesome work on that Cigar.


----------



## sah6139 (Jan 8, 2009)

Buckeye Burl is my favorite woods to turn into a pen.
Need to work on my finish to get close to yours.

steve


----------



## Druid (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Woody, What a nice set of buckeys and really nice finish.  The best I've seen you make...kuddo's to you my friend!!


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, someone revived this thread from the dead I see.  Thanks again for all the kind comments.  On my road to rehabbing this knee and you guys are making me wanna get back out in that shop sooner rather than later lol.  I haven't turned a pen since then as that was about 2 days before my surgery...........


----------



## Munsterlander (Jan 10, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome finish on an awesome pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 10, 2009)

woody350ep said:


> Well, someone revived this thread from the dead I see. Thanks again for all the kind comments. On my road to rehabbing this knee and you guys are making me wanna get back out in that shop sooner rather than later lol. I haven't turned a pen since then as that was about 2 days before my surgery...........


 Knee surgery? Heck you can turn a pen sitting down, can't you?


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 10, 2009)

That is a wonderful pen.  I really like the way the wood just swirls and creates its own pattern.  I love BEB and part of it's beauty is it's unpredictability of what it will become at the end.


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 10, 2009)

Brian - I could, but I can't lol.  Bought a new house, no garage, YET.  So, for the time being my shop is in a tiny michigan-style basement (look it up).  Dirt floor, tight spaces.  Hardly head room.  My main problem is moving around down there, and to add 2 crutches? Well, lets just say its a blast.  I am down to one crutch now though, and in therapy (for my knee lol).  I would say I'll have a new pen to show off by the end of next week.  Maybe I'll get some new ooh's and aah's, but I better make it good.....


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 11, 2009)

We'll all be eagerly awaiting you next pen. I have to say though, if I was dealing with what you are, I'd be in therapy too.....for the knee of course!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 11, 2009)

You are guilty of creating one AWESOME pen.


----------

